# [VERKAUFE] Radeon r9 390x NITRO Grafikkarte mit Garantie



## G4ut4m4 (26. Mai 2016)

Wurde erst letzten monat gekauft und kommt mit Rechnung und Garantie


Neupreis 444€


Für High End gaming.


Übertrifft die Anforderungen von oculus rift und htc vive

339€


----------



## Bonkic (26. Mai 2016)

ist das dieselbe:

Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro Grafik günstig online kaufen


----------



## Vordack (26. Mai 2016)

Eher die hier oder?

Sapphire Radeon R9 390X Nitro Grafikkarte,>>> günstig kaufen bei notebooksbilliger.de

@Bonkic
Du hast das x vergessen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (26. Mai 2016)

Wo wurde die denn bitte vorigen Monat für 440 Euro gekauft? Die liegt schon seit Dezember unter 400 Euro: Preisentwicklung für Sapphire Radeon R9 390X Nitro (90 Tage) | Geizhals Deutschland

Klingt eher nach Mindfactory + Hitman für 349:
[Mindfactory] Sapphire Radeon R9 390X mit 8GB GDDR5 inkl. Backplate + "Hitman" für 349€ - mydealz.de


----------



## smutjesmooth (30. Mai 2016)

Frisch angemeldet und der erste Beitrag soll gleich eine 339€ Garfikkarte übers Netz verkaufen ?  Warum nicht bei ebay reinsetzen ?


----------



## Batze (30. Mai 2016)

Wenn er zuerst die Karte verschickt ist alles Ok. Wenn nicht wird sie hier bei einem Beitrag eh keiner kaufen.


----------

